# Sick of this!!



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Yesterday I really thought I had got over the worst, decided I was moving on and that's that. What a crock. I'm so bloody miserable today, struggling with basic things. The first few weeks I went into crisis mode, I'm good in a crisis, made a plan, starting going out, being positive. Then reality hit me a few weeks ago. All these ups and downs! One day I'm ready to get my dancing shoes on, the next I can hardly get of bed. I am going to have to pull my socks up (again), as I've just retreated the last two weeks. And I'm so angry now, nearly sent a venomous email yesterday but thought better of it thankfully. I do know I am growing as a person, and learning more about myself which is all good. But the rest of this, it's making me crazy, depressed, and miserable. Thank god for meds.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

And TAM of course!!! Where would I be without you lot!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

don't worry about it, I was up and down for ages - it's completely natural. Nearly 9 months out now and I'm pretty much over it - we all deal with it differently and at different paces. At least you're having good days...the bad ones will get fewer and fewer, promise


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad to know it's not just me! Yesterday was my dancing shoes day. Today was mostly good, then I found a toy from when my daughter was a baby (happier times), and whammo! I'm crying a river. I haven't even told people at work yet because I'm afraid of flipping that switch.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Rollercoaster. 

It'll get better. Everyone takes a different time table. 

Hope everyone has a better tomorrow.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

It's p and down for me too. I think that is just the reality of how it will be for at least 6mo.

Sucks being the person "surprised" in these situations


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Every buddy has those rollercoasters Chopsy , isn't only you . When it came is best you do something, call someone or write here, don't contact him at any price .

We're here to help each other , so please post here and stay strong, we're with you !


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> It's got to get better one day, Chopsy. There is no other way that it can be.
> 
> Stay strong, hang in there.


Thanks, you stay strong too xo


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, really gave me a boost today. xox


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I think you should tell people at work. At least in part, it sounds like it's not really working for you to be holding it together all the time. You should give people the opportunity to buffer you a bit. Most workplaces are all about work, but there's room there for the 'people' side, too.

Can you adjust your meds as needed? I know when I have a particularly difficult day neurologically (post brain injury) I have the option of taking extra meds in the middle of the day. I don't usually because they make me really tired, even in small doses...but at least I have the option. When I really need to, I take them early or I take a bit more at night. It's good to talk to the doctor about how much more you can take if needed. It's not a cop out. Adjusting to any change positive or negative (or mixed) takes a human 6 to 18 months unless they've had specific training in making the adjustment cycle shorter (for this I have my military training to thank...) I can usually adjust to any new living situation in a week. That's a 2-edged sword, lol.


----------

